# AMD Phenom II 955 BE + Asus M4A79T Deluxe go sub zero !



## darklord (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, 
Finally found a local source for LN2 so decided to put my new Phenom 955 to the test this weekend.

The participants 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41799_zpuif/cpu.JPG
						+
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41807_qmnkj/mobo.JPG
						+
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41800_uyqax/cryo.JPG

*Test setup - *
_AMD Phenom II X4 955BE O913APBW
Asus M4A79T Deluxe Bios Ver.1303
Crucial Value DDR3 1333 2 x 1GB @ 1600 7-7-7-24
Corsair HX1000W PSU
Seagate 7200.12 500GB
Gigabyte 7200GS 256MB_ 

*Results*

*Super Pi 1M*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41794_umftm/1m.jpg

*Super Pi 32M*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41795_c2txq/32m.jpg

*WPrime 1024M, 32M*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41796_unz1a/1024m%2C%2032m.jpg

*Pifast*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41797_utbnk/pifast.jpg


----------



## darklord (Jul 21, 2009)

some random pics

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41801_bqsyc/IMG_0432.JPG

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41802_xmmap/IMG_0437.JPG

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41803_lsif9/IMG_0444.JPG

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41804_tarql/IMG_0445.JPG

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41805_t4c41/IMG_0451.JPG

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41806_l8nzm/IMG_0456.JPG

We need to make a new pot with more mass asap as our current one had a hard time handling the phenom and was guzzling ln2 at an insane rate 
All in all it was awesome fun and considering it was our maiden ln2 run i was pretty satisfied with the results 

Cheers ! 
Amey


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats unbelievable dude. I am very much amazed to see what have you done.


----------



## darklord (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha thanks


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 22, 2009)

oh so its u darklord here .......... good going ... but i first saw this thread at E ....


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2009)

Darklord = Amey
Aditya = Appolyon


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 22, 2009)

ohhhhh... never knew it !!!!!!


----------



## harikris53 (Aug 2, 2009)

How long did one potful of LN2 last?


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

hmmmm interesting


----------



## darklord (Aug 4, 2009)

Potful as in our CPU pot or the Cryocan are you talking about ?

If you are talking about the CPU pot then with Phenom II running at 1.8V Vcore it was literally guzzling LN2  

I need to make a new pot for myself,the current one is good for DICE, not LN2


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2009)

I think that i'm looking at the first Indian Liquid Nitrogen overclocking.. hats off to you man.. that's amazing.. btw.. how much did that whole LN2 setup cost?


----------



## darklord (Aug 5, 2009)

Deposit for LN2 Cryocan = 40k
Cost of LN2 = 40/- per litre
LN2 consumed = ~ 30-35 Lts.
Copper Pot = custom made according to my requirements, locally.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2009)

amazing work !! Those pics really looks great 

Just a question - Is that speed is stable enough to pass several hours of prime95, orthos & OCCT test ?

Can you bench crysis with 1024*768 @ low details so that we can compare it with core i7 extreme 975's performance 

BTW, how far we can take phenom II X4 955BE with good water cooling ?


----------



## darklord (Sep 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> amazing work !! Those pics really looks great
> 
> Just a question - Is that speed is stable enough to pass several hours of prime95, orthos & OCCT test ?
> 
> ...



With water maybe you can go upto 4.5 or so but anything above that is a bit hard. These Phenom II chips need cold, they love it. Its insane to see how they scale under cold,just love it


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ Thanks buddy ! So it's like this :

Godd air cooling will take it to 3.8-4Ghz.

Good water cooling will take it to 4-4.5Ghz.

& eXtreme LN2 cooling will take it to 6050 MHz ! Great !


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2009)

What's with the 7200GS?????


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> What's with the 7200GS?????



What about it ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 7, 2009)

That's awesome. The pics are great.


----------



## Lucifer (Sep 7, 2009)

Darky, impressive man.

Minus LN2, I had some fun with a Core i7 975E. Fun chip, especially since it got to 4 GHz+ on air. Not allowed to post wprime benchies though (here)

^to the addict, he's benchmarking a CPU, not the graphics subsystem, all those benchmarks tax only the CPU. The GPU doesn't matter...


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucifer said:


> Darky, impressive man.
> 
> Minus LN2, I had some fun with a Core i7 975E. Fun chip, especially since it got to 4 GHz+ on air. Not allowed to post wprime benchies though (here)
> 
> ^to the addict, he's benchmarking a CPU, not the graphics subsystem, all those benchmarks tax only the CPU. The GPU doesn't matter...



975......Sweet !
Lovely chip  Why not allowed to post ?


----------



## amitash (Sep 7, 2009)

N1 again darky...And again...please try an i7 965 or 975...


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

amitash said:


> N1 again darky...And again...please try an i7 965 or 975...



Would have loved to but unfortunately I cant afford one of those.


----------



## abhi_kashid (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Work Dude Pics are great 
It Would have even better If The video is taken of this LN2 Project and Uploaded on youtube.
First indian overclocker to work with LN2 Pot.
Congratulations


----------



## prasath_digit (May 13, 2010)

Cool.  Its really exciting to see activities like these. . I'd also like to indulge in activities like these but money bites me...... Anyway, darklord, its simply awesome man....

---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------

Hey darklord, did u specifically choose the AMD Phenom II X4 955 CPU for this activity?. 

how is the AMD Phenom II X4 955 in ur opinion? Do u recommend it over an equally priced Intel CPU?. tell me coz i'm planning for an upgrade, and i'd really love to go the AMD way if its worth it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 2, 2010)

Those crucial value rams (specifically the ones who have)are crazy. I think one of the pic has the OCZ platinium rams installed on the system (judging by the silver mesh-ish type heatspreader). I also think they are coated with the goodness of vaseline.


----------

